# Toutes les versions de Safari



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Sont disponibles ici les ANCIENNES versions de Safari

http://michelf.com/projets/multi-safari/

Cela peut servir !


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2009)

Des archives sotckées sur un site qui n'est pas celui de l'éditeur du logiciel : pas sûr que ce soit bien légal tout cela  Y en a un qui va se prendre les avocats d'Apple sur le dos


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Désolé d'avoir posté cela si c'est illégal, supprimer mon post, merci !
NB : je n'ai fait qu'une recherche toute simple sur Goooooogle.


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2009)

Pour en être sûr il faudrait le demander à Apple :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2009)

Au-delà de la légalité, c'est surtout très idiot.

Les versions de Safari utilisables sans trop de problème sont disponibles sur le site d'Apple (préférez la version anglaise du site).

Beaucoup de ces "Safari" contiennent des failles de sécurité et des bugs.

A quoi bon revenir technologiquement en arrière ? Qu'on maintienne la compatibilité avec les dernières versions de chaque OS, mais pas avec des versions intermédiaires plombées. C'est stupide et ça n'aide personne.

Tourner avec Safari 2.0.4 c'est n'avoir pas Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger à jour puisque Safari 3 est inclus dans 10.4.11.

Et quid des mises à jour de sécurité qui sont venus modifier le WebKit.framework sans changer la version de Safari ?

Hormis le 3, les Safari Tiger proposés sont PowerPC... cherchez l'erreur... ou plutôt cherchez la version Intel pour Safari 2.0.3 et Safari 2.0.4.

Une adresse à oublier et même à supprimer en ce qui concerne Safari.


----------



## arthur244 (12 Août 2012)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## arthur244 (14 Août 2012)

Euh non pas merci beaucoup car il y a plein de versions absentes dans ce site


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Août 2012)

Arthur; le post date de 2009 et depuis le temps l'eau à couler sous les ponts...  Donc certaines choses dites à l'époque étaient vrais...  elles ne le sont plus forcément ne 2012


----------



## arthur244 (14 Août 2012)

Merci de m'avoir éclairci ça lepetitpiero


----------

